# Toshiba SATTELITE P300-1A0 Treiber



## thekiller (4. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir den oben genannten Notebook zugelegt. Leider fehlen mir 3 Treiber...

- Massenspeichercontroller
- Ethernet-Controller
- Unbekanntes Gerät

Eine Treiber CD liegt leider nicht bei. Ich habe schon im Internet nachgesehen aber für diese Geräte find ich keinen Treiber, nichtmal bei Toshiba selber.
Hat vielleicht jemand dasselbe Modell und weis wo ich die Treiber herbekomme?

LG Manuel


----------



## finnex (24. August 2008)

Hallo,
zuerst sollten wir wissen was du für ein Betriebssystem auf deinem Notebook installiert hast sonst kann man dir nicht helfen...

MfG Finnex


----------



## thekiller (24. August 2008)

Ich habe Vista x64 drauf. Aber ich habse soweit schon alles gefunden. Mir fehlt nur ein Treiber für das Massenspeichergerät.


----------

